# Countries visited (visitor visa) - help!



## cupcake96 (May 19, 2016)

Hello, I'm applying for a visitor visa to Australia. I stumbled upon the question: In the last five years, has any applicant visited, or lived, outside their country of passport, for more than 3 consecutive months? Do not include time spent in Australia.

So I am a Pakistani resident in UAE. Do I need to include the time of I have lived in the UAE? I just need to confirm. 

Any feedback would be greatly appreciated!!


----------



## sol79 (Oct 2, 2012)

cupcake96 said:


> Hello, I'm applying for a visitor visa to Australia. I stumbled upon the question: In the last five years, has any applicant visited, or lived, outside their country of passport, for more than 3 consecutive months? Do not include time spent in Australia.
> 
> So I am a Pakistani resident in UAE. Do I need to include the time of I have lived in the UAE? I just need to confirm.
> 
> Any feedback would be greatly appreciated!!


Yes. Every country other than Australia.


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

I think you've answered your own question. They want to know if you have spent more than 3 consecutive months outside your home country. You live outside your home country. Therefore the answer can only be yes.


----------

